# Excel - Zellen logisch fortsetzen



## manni-tu (4. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem in Excel:
Ich habe eine Zelle Mit dem Inhalt: =(C9/B5)*B6.
Diese möchte ich nun nach unten folgendermaßen fortsetzen: =(C10/B5)*B6
dann =(C11/B5)*B6.
Wenn ich dies von Excel selbst fortsetzen lasse zählt es immer alle zahlen hoch.
Ich möchte dies nicht "per Hand" machen, da ich über 100 Zellen so ausfüllen muss und mir das zu viel Arbeit ist.
Weiß jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem?


----------



## dot (4. Januar 2010)

=(C9/$B$5)*$B$6.

Einfach mal nach Klicken der Zelle F4 druecken und dann ziehen


----------



## manni-tu (4. Januar 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Hat funktioniert


----------



## Chris0974 (5. Januar 2010)

Genauer Erklärt:
Das $-Zeichen fixiert den nachvolgenden Zellbezug, das heist =$A0 bedeutet das die Spalte A fixiert ist beim Ziehen nach rechts bleibt es also =$A0 und wenn du nach unten ziehst wird =$A1 daraus. Zeilen lassen sich auf die selbe weise fixieren: =A$1 wird =B$1 (beim nach rechts ziehen) bzw. =A$1 (beim nach unten ziehen)
Die Lösung von @Dot gezeigten eine Kombination aus beiden ist: Der Zellbezug ist hier absolut unveränderbar! (also Zeilen und Spalten Fixiert)

mfg Christian


----------

